# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Fotot humoristike te vitit

## Dito

Skenderbeu Nderron Kalin

----------


## Dito

Voto per anen e zemres tende, kush te pelqeje si majtas apo djathtas

----------


## Dito

Ky cuni e boni endrren realitet,

----------


## Dito

Kjo eshte qeveria me e mire.

----------


## Gordon Freeman



----------


## Gordon Freeman



----------


## pendex



----------


## STOP-START

hahahaHShHAahAHAhAhAhaahahah

futuni tek kjoooooooooooo:
http://indiant7.s5.com/photo2.html

ahhahahHAaHAhahah
e papame mër (Jaooo) ahahashahAHhAhahahaH
 :ngerdheshje: 
Cool
Nuk lejohet me hy ata 18+  :perqeshje: 
Sa kam qesh me kete webbb :
http://indiant7.s5.com/photo2.html


*Elvisi*

----------


## Dito

Lufton i madh dhe i vogel

----------


## Dito

Reklame jo llafe

----------


## Dito

Orari i pushimit tek rezidenca

----------


## Dito

Njeri nga oraret tek dyqanet rruga Myslym Shyri.

----------


## Dito

Dulle, Tafe na iku kapeeeee

----------


## Dito

Dy mercedeze model i fundit kabriolet parkuar ne bllok Tirane.

----------


## Dito

Per ata qe nuk dine ceshte terheqja, ose nuk kane frena.

----------


## Dito

Rreklame nga cunat e tirones ke mbikalimi autostrades Tirane/Durres

----------


## Dito

Dokument per zgjedhje

----------


## fegi

file:///C:/Users/fegi/Pictures/Fatmir-Sejdiu-zanatli.jpg

----------


## fegi

http://xenini.com/Fatmir-Sejdiu-zanatli.jpg

----------


## loneeagle

shume foto te lezetshme ajo me policat ishte the best

----------

